# Installer PROFTPd-MySQL sur ma Debian Sarge



## Combo (18 Janvier 2006)

Salut!

Je tente en vain depuis plusieurs jours d'installer et de paramétrer le serveur FTP ProFTPd avec le module MySQL sur mon PC sous Debian Sarge.

J'ai déjà posté ce message sur un forum Linux mais je n'ai toujours pas de réponse et je n'avance pas.

Je ne dispose pas d'interface graphique sur mon PC pour ne pas le saturer, une solution graphique web nommé Proma existe et correspond tout à fait à ce qu'il me faudrait.

Quelqu'un connaitrait-il ce soft et sa configuration?

Merci de votre aide!


----------

